# Turned into a different person...



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...when I was wearing a Boise State "fat hat" and the university's colors! :shock

While waiting to get into the stadium, a (local) Channel 2 reporter interviewed me! :lol

I found it hilarious, actually, that anyone would walk over to me and start talking to me! :rofl

It must have been the hat! (I am serious!) :con

I didn't try very hard to see myself on the news (so I missed it), but now I wish I had--just so I could believe I was really the one being interviewed about the game! :troll

I'll bet I looked like a _real dork_, but then again, I didn't see the broadcast or see my self being interviewed, so what does it matter! :b

Star :haha


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

cool. that's so neat. Good for you. I probably would have just ran in the opposite direction. :lol Even though I technically want to be in the journalism field some day...ha...though, not broadcast.

Anyway, I think that's just really cool. Did anyone mention seeing it. I bet you didn't look dorky at all!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow! Just give yourself some credit for just being able to get through the interview. I think I would have froze if I knew I was going to be on t.v.. It sounds like you did a great job. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leilanistar said:


> ...when I was wearing a Boise State "fat hat" and the university's colors! :shock
> 
> While waiting to get into the stadium, a (local) Channel 2 reporter interviewed me! :lol
> 
> ...


Leilanistar,

The only "dorks" I saw were the ones wearing corncobs on their heads! :lol


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

shwin said:


> nice... maybe someone you know caught you on TV.


As a matter of fact, one of my husband's coworkers saw me and told him she saw me; also, one of my coworkers at my school saw me and said my ""Fat Hat" looked like dreadlocks and that I looked like Medusa!

I love it! :lol

Star


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

That's excellent, Star! :yay Good on you for doing the interview! :nw


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

*Thanks Everyone*, but I _honestly_ still don't know what _possessed me _to do it!!!!!!! I usually just _clam up _and let my husband do *all *the talking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol :haha :con

Star :lol


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

BTW isn't it a _gasser_ how we buddy up with people who will do *all *the talking for us?!!!!!!!!!!!! (...at least that's what I have always done!)

Star :haha


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

semi-stalled said:


> I'm sure the reporter was impressed by your team spirit Star!!!


Yes, and for an OLD GEEZER like me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :b :lol :banana


----------

